# Driver turnover



## luckytown (Feb 11, 2016)

I keep seeing the stat that 96% of drivers quit after the first 2-3 months of rideshare because they cant make any money......If this is true...how long will it take before drivers become scarce....and there is demand for them.....and will this make the pay finally go up?????


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Other problem is that every year some 3 or 4 million people turn 18 or 21, adding new people to the pool of drivers.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

First of all, I wonder about the accuracy of that statistic. I also think the attrition rate was within the first year, not in just a few months.

I suspect there was one "study" that came up with that number and it's just been thrown around so much everybody believes it. Personally, it seems pretty high to me.

I think you also have to look at why people start in the first place. 

I think a LOT of people start driving simply because they are in between jobs and they need some income to tide them over. They drive for a while, get a new job, and quit. That was their plan from the start -- not a negative reflection on driving.


----------



## luckytown (Feb 11, 2016)

JimKE said:


> First of all, I wonder about the accuracy of that statistic. I also think the attrition rate was within the first year, not in just a few months.
> 
> I suspect there was one "study" that came up with that number and it's just been thrown around so much everybody believes it. Personally, it seems pretty high to me.
> 
> ...


 Good point....but if you are in this forum long enough you definitely dont come away with a positive view of uber....and we are the ones that remain being drivers....


----------



## Jsaxophone (Nov 9, 2017)

JimKE said:


> I think a LOT of people start driving simply because they are in between jobs and they need some income to tide them over. They drive for a while, get a new job, and quit. That was their plan from the start -- not a negative reflection on driving.


That's exactly what I did, in fact, driving gave me the power to quit a job I hated while being able to wait for a new job to come along. The only difference is, I didn't quit driving. I drive every day on commute to/from work, destination mode 100%.

96% sounds really high, but I think they are putting a lot of people in one category, such as people who signed up but never drove and people who signed up and did it once. I got into Lyft (and eventually Uber) because my brother in law recommended it, but funny thing is, he only drove one person, ever, and just didn't care to continue.

I'd imagine around 75% quit in the first 2-3 months, mostly the reasons above, and then plenty who just didn't feel it was worth their time or didn't want to spend 40-60hours a week in their car.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

luckytown said:


> I keep seeing the stat that 96% of drivers quit after the first 2-3 months of rideshare because they cant make any money......If this is true...how long will it take before drivers become scarce....and there is demand for them.....and will this make the pay finally go up?????


Even the Robo Cars have high rate of " "Turn Over" . . .


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Jsaxophone said:


> being able to wait for a new job to come along.


Me too! But it's been 2 years now. I know I can't expect a Silicon Valley wage here. Heck don't need it. Living expenses are ridiculously less than the Bay Area. But I'm not going to accept the salary I made in 1998. Rather Uber until the right gig comes along.


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

UberBeamer said:


> For me it's a really easy way to make some quick extra money. I work full time, but ran into some unexpected expenses this year. Rather than carrying that debt on my credit cards and paying it off slowly, I'm driving until I have it all paid off. After that I'll scale my driving back a lot, mostly to limit the wear and tear on my vehicle. But I'll most likely continue to drive some after that, mostly to put a little more money into savings for the next emergency, finance a vacation, or perhaps buy that expensive guitar I've had my eye on for a while. It'll probably be more than a year, but my goal is certainly to succumb to the lure of the 96% at some point.
> 
> I'm very impressed by the people who can keep this up long term and make a living at it because I know I don't have the patience (or like people) enough to keep my sanity doing it for very long. It certainly takes a special kind of person to make it work in the long run.


I find that American born will likely quit faster then anyone else but that's just a educated guess. The others who decide to do FT rideshare will eventually fade and burn out after 3-5 yrs while anyone born outside the states have better work ethic for various of reasons that I do admire.


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

There are three main reasons I feel drivers quit.
1) Uber, in their recruitment, overstates how much you can make unless you work 10-12 hours a day 6-7 days a week. In addition they do not mention gas costs come out of that amount.
2) Drivers get surprised at the mileage they put on their vehicles. 
3) Drivers sign on to have earnings when between jobs.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Our economy is improving. There are more jobs, and wages are going up.
With that kind of equation, the economic major in me senses that there will be a day when Uber has trouble getting drivers; unless something changes. 

EVERY time a pax tells me that "I am thinking of doing Uber", I tell them to come to this site to find out what drivers think of the 'gig'. 
Had a guy just today who said that his girlfriend was thinking of doing it. I asked him if she was hot. He nodded. I said, "there is NO way in Hell I'd let my wife or daughter do it. Never. Answer is no." I'd tell her to get her bubbly butt back in the kitchen and get dinner ready, and bring me a beer first.


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

Even if 99% quit after a year there are always more ready to take their place.. It’s like the Walking Dead.. Except the walkers are usually smarter.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

IERide said:


> Even if 99% quit after a year there are always more ready to take their place.. It's like the Walking Dead.. Except the walkers are usually smarter.


Well, if you think there's an endless supply of people ... you may be right. I believe that an economy that is adding 300,000 new jobs every six months will soon be facing a shortage. I believe that an economy that is seeing an increase in wages of 4.46% in the same period will soon be seeing shortages. (Know why business has to offer more? Google this term: Supply v demand) Especially if we secure our borders and prevent criminals from taking our jobs. 
We will see for sure. Soon too. By the end of the year. 
Uber better hurry up with those robo cars.


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

If you seriously think the robo-cars will be profitable for Uber, check this thread, then post why:
https://uberpeople.net/threads/here...placed-by-self-driving-cars-read-this.249039/


----------



## Jsaxophone (Nov 9, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> EVERY time a pax tells me that "I am thinking of doing Uber", I tell them to come to this site to find out what drivers think of the 'gig'.
> Had a guy just today who said that his girlfriend was thinking of doing it. I asked him if she was hot. He nodded. I said, "there is NO way in Hell I'd let my wife or daughter do it. Never. Answer is no." I'd tell her to get her bubbly butt back in the kitchen and get dinner ready, and bring me a beer first.


Ain't that the truth. Whenever I hear a pax say "I'm thinking of doing Uber" I'm always thinking "No you're not, you don't even have a goddamn car."

It would be nice if everyone has experienced driving, at least once. Then they might know what it means to tip. Whenever I travel, I tip generously....unless I end up with a Uber/Lyft driver who is dumb as rocks and can't navigate or keep their car in decent shape.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

Drivers become scarce? I doubt that. There is an endless stream of new immigrants to the country. What should be done, like our friends on the other side of the pond, is make an English requirement for employment.


----------



## Jsaxophone (Nov 9, 2017)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> Drivers become scarce? I doubt that. There is an endless stream of new immigrants to the country. What should be done, like our friends on the other side of the pond, is make an English requirement for employment.


I live in Florida (Hispanic central), I've never met an Lift/Uber driver who can't speak English. Not to mention, I don't know many poor, non-english speaking immigrants who would pass the employment, background, insurance, license, and vehicle requirements of Lyft/Uber.

I've met a LOT of other drivers, I've ridden with a lot of drivers, while traveling, I've talked to a lot of pax, who claim they're _TOTALLY_ going to start driving. What do they all have in common? They're all young adults, white or black, 100% American born, who think Ubering is an easy, cushy, high-paying money grab with absolutely no downside.

Contrary to that, most of my competition on the road, are a bunch of old retirees who are looking to keep themselves occupied in the morning and can't drive for shit.

You're right, though, There is an endless stream of new Uber/Lyft drivers who will enter the revolving door with dollar signs in their eyes. They will 'ant' around for a few days, weeks, or months before realizing they don't have the capacity to make any profits, and then quit. Uber/Lyft will continue to take advantage of the fact that there will always be newbies to chase fares across town and occupy surge zones.

I'm just pointing out that it's not immigrants, it's young starry-eyed adults who think that Uber/Lyft will make them rich.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

Jsaxophone said:


> I live in Florida (Hispanic central), I've never met an Lift/Uber driver who can't speak English. Not to mention, I don't know many poor, non-english speaking immigrants who would pass the employment, background, insurance, license, and vehicle requirements of Lyft/Uber.
> 
> I've met a LOT of other drivers, I've ridden with a lot of drivers, while traveling, I've talked to a lot of pax, who claim they're _TOTALLY_ going to start driving. What do they all have in common? They're all young adults, white or black, 100% American born, who think Ubering is an easy, cushy, high-paying money grab with absolutely no downside.
> 
> ...


Come visit California. We have plenty of immigrants who can't speak English and drive ride-share. Where else in the country can you be an illegal immigrant, get a drivers license and then drive for Uber and Lyft?

After reading your post it sounds like you are being taken to school by old retirees. That is your problem. A sad one at that.


----------



## Jsaxophone (Nov 9, 2017)

Explain, why I'm being taken to school?

It's pretty well known, around here. The retirees are usually out from 6am to lunch, just to keep them busy, and they're really the big part of that 4% that stick it out for the long run, they're really only looking for something to keep them occupied. Good for them (although, they are SCARY drivers).

Personally, I think they have it down pact. They're just like me and most of the other experienced drivers. They work the morning 'worker crowd' (most of them can't drive at night), they don't respond to distant pickups, they don't chase surges, and they run a tight ship. *MY* competition will always be ants. Young starry-eyed noobies who drive all over town, burning gas, chasing surges, and being Uber/Lyft's b**** for a take-home of $3/hour.

The people who ruin driving, for all of us, are the 'revolving' crowd. The crowd who hasn't yet learned (and will quit before they learn) how to make driving profitable. They will chase down every last ping, kill the surges, and swarm the popular areas, like good little ants. Then they will burn out and be replaced by new ants. Because Ants will always exist, Uber/Lyft has no motivation to cave to the demands of seasoned drivers: better mileage/time pay, closer pickups, more destination modes, pick-up pay, etc.


----------



## PowerToThePeople (Mar 19, 2018)

I always thought those job reports of new jobs being created were exaggerated because they were always including these rideshare drivers....?


----------



## Timmy D. (Mar 23, 2018)

Are you guys really only making $3 an hour? I drive in in Atlanta, have a full time job, but go out a usually from 4 -7 in the evenings after work to wind down. Just passed my year mark. This is my hobby so to speak. But I am averaging about $17 an hour (before expenses)


----------



## Timmy D. (Mar 23, 2018)

That is about what I assumed.


----------



## Jsaxophone (Nov 9, 2017)

UberBeamer said:


> There's certainly room for debate. But usually when people are stating these kinds of very low hourly rates it's implied that it is after expenses. I can easily average 20/hour gross without trying too hard. But factor in gas, insurance, depreciation and it starts cutting in pretty quickly. 3/hour is probably an over-exaggeration unless you live in a place with very low demand and do a whole lot of dead-heading.


$20/hr gross is about what most people seem to make, but that's if you're good and use both apps.

Newbies take time to adjust, and some never adjust. They accept every ride, race across town without compensation, wait in cell phone lots, and generally chase minimum fares all over the place. They probably yield about $10/hr before expenses. THEN you factor in gas, wear and tear, repairs, etc.

Sure, $20/hr can easily be done, and I'm sure we all make it, but that comes from experience, it comes from knowing better and milking the system as much as possible.

When I first started, I was on Lyft, only. As you know, Lyft has a bonus program where you need a 90% acceptance rating, etc. My first run was an airport run....after waiting in queue for 1.5 hours. Somewhere, on my first day, I got another Lyft request and my phone was acting so slow that I missed it. I was SO upset because my acceptance rating went DOWN to 80% and I wasn't going to get my bonus. When you first start driving, you think that the best way to make money is to do as the app instructs you.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> Drivers become scarce? I doubt that. There is an endless stream of new immigrants to the country. What should be done, like our friends on the other side of the pond, is make an English requirement for employment.


In Los Angeles, thousands upon thousands of 18-26 year olds flock here every single year to act, sing, or work in the entertainment industry in some capacity. These thousands and thousands of wanna-be actors, singers, comics, writers, producers, directors, stunt men, etc., need flexible jobs that allow them to attend auditions, try outs, showcases, gigs, workouts, acting classes, and everything else that will help them make it in the cutthroat world of entertainment.

In the past, these thousands of people migrating to LA every year normally worked as waitstaff: servers, bartenders, cocktail waitresses, etc. for the flexible shifts. NOW, the majority of them are doing Uber/Lyft, since rideshare allows them even MORE flexibly and they aren't locked in a restaurant schedule that they need to find shift replacements for if they do get auditions or acting roles or a bit part in a play, etc...

So, in Los Angeles at least, you have the city constantly being filled with more and more young folks who need to earn money to support themselves and want the flexibility that rideshare offers so they can go after their dreams. That's a huge reason this city in particular will always have too many Uber drivers. Seriously, every other car on the roads is an Uber /Lyft; sometimes I'll watch 8-9 cars in a row drive by as I'm walking my dog, every one of them with U/L stickers. It's crazy.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Takes a special person to accept low wages & pax with body odor. Turn over is high.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

These Rideshare and delivery apps have a huge turnover rate. As high as 6 drivers per day. If there's any other business in the area losing six employees everyday they've got a huge problem.

on demand work apps are brutal. It's not just the app that does not allow for the slightest mistake but as a previous comment says drivers will give it a try and find out they don't like it.

Absolutely brutal they cuz most of their turn over themselves.


----------



## Nad2018 (Mar 18, 2018)

luckytown said:


> I keep seeing the stat that 96% of drivers quit after the first 2-3 months of rideshare because they cant make any money......If this is true...how long will it take before drivers become scarce....and there is demand for them.....and will this make the pay finally go up?????


I know quite a few that only drove until they finished the sign on bonus..lol
Now they no longer drive for either platform


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Wages appear to be increasing across the country. With more thorough background checks and the increasing reality that drivers make substantially less than previously thought we might see more real surges.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

luckytown said:


> I keep seeing the stat that 96% of drivers quit after the first 2-3 months of rideshare because they cant make any money......If this is true...how long will it take before drivers become scarce....and there is demand for them.....and will this make the pay finally go up?????


Well, if it were going to happen, it would have happened already. What they do do, to increase the number of riders available to hire, is that Uber will loosen the age of car requirement. When I started, I think it was 5 years. Then it was 10, and now I think it's 15? I forget.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Oscar Levant said:


> Well, if it were going to happen, it would have happened already. What they do do, to increase the number of riders available to hire, is that Uber will loosen the age of car requirement. When I started, I think it was 5 years. Then it was 10, and now I think it's 15? I forget.


I am in the Sacramento, CA market. I drive a 2003 Toyota Avalon. I've been told that as of next February, that car will be dropped. At the age of 15.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Some markets will have a much higher turnover than others.

Orlando for instance...

The drivers make less than min wage here... BEFORE you calculate expenses..


In Orlando you can currently use an older car than you could when Uber opened it's doors..

That's not such a big deal...except i don't just mean a 6 year old car VS a 4 year old car or something like that.

I literally mean that there were cars that were not eligible in 2014 due to age that are eligible now! It's 15 years old or newer here... 15 years!


They are stretching the requirements and letting cars in that they didn't use to let in.


They are lowering the bar,


The reason for lowering the bar is that they can't get enough drivers with their old standards.




They might be closer to not having enough drivers than we might think.

(and this is exactly what Oscar Levant said)


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Some markets will have a much higher turnover than others.
> 
> Orlando for instance...
> 
> ...


Ya know. I never thought of that angle. It makes sense too.
I think the age was stretched about the time I came on.
I been on for 18 months, got a huge sign on bonus and I get this notice that my car didn't qualify any more. I was out.
I went to the Green Light in Sac and the guy there rolled his eyes and said; "They changed the age limits about six months ago. Some meathead in Bangladesh hasn't read his emails in months." He tapped a few keys and it was solved.
I drive an 03 Toyota Avalon (yes, I know, Feb of next year I'm done).
So, yea, using your theory ... Uber has been scraping the bottom for about two years now.

And, if Uber has been scraping the bottom of the barrel for two years - the rate of decay is MUCH faster than I had originally figured.
Hmmm.


----------



## Driver Ed (Dec 24, 2017)

luckytown said:


> I keep seeing the stat that 96% of drivers quit after the first 2-3 months of rideshare because they cant make any money......If this is true...how long will it take before drivers become scarce....and there is demand for them.....and will this make the pay finally go up?????


Great question. Having 12,348 trips under my belt, I would say 'No, it will not impact the number of drivers nor the earnings. Here's why.

The stats directly from an UBER interview with the new CEO are that most drivers quit after 180 days (6 mos) . Yes, it's because the *NET INCOME *(after expenses) is *$7.48* / Hr., driving *UBERx / Pool.* Just a sad fact.

UBER quickly replaces drivers with new recruits who buy into the promise of "... earning great pay", as promoted on the UBER website. There will always be new recruits available with tens of thousands turning 18 y/o each year. The low fares will continue (and get lower) as long as UBER is at their price war with Lyft.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I just wonder how long our economic expansion can last. Since we have a businessman in the White House, the jobs market has been improving.
Just because yer 18 doesn't mean you are stupid. Labor will migrate toward the money.
The first time some pax gets into a ride with one of those dumb 18 year olds and says "Why are you working for $8 an hour? The company I work for is hiring laborers for the loading dock starting at $14 an hour" your 'dumb' 18 year old is gone, baby gone. 
We will see. It will be fun either way


----------



## Latekick (Mar 24, 2017)

I have noticed MANY more far pick locations in the past couple months. 25 minutes away.. 22 minutes away. This can't been a good trend for UBER. This means customers are waiting LONGER. Uber posts a BLOOD RED surge and drivers will refuse any " non- surge" requests on their way which is Ubers goal. The fake surge is very counter productive and more and more long distance customers has to mean less drivers around.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

IERide said:


> Even if 99% quit after a year there are always more ready to take their place.. It's like the Walking Dead.. Except the walkers are usually smarter.


Until . . . . there arent.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Latekick said:


> I have noticed MANY more far pick locations in the past couple months. 25 minutes away.. 22 minutes away. This can't been a good trend for UBER. This means customers are waiting LONGER. Uber posts a BLOOD RED surge and drivers will refuse any " non- surge" requests on their way which is Ubers goal. The fake surge is very counter productive and more and more long distance customers has to mean less drivers around.


YES. I've noticed that in my market too, and I'm about as far from you (geographically) as we can get.
It's ok w me though, the newbies fly off for that 15 minute 'possible long pickup fee' and I sit here and watch the screen get redder and redder, and bigger and bigger ... LoL and pick up 3x or better surge rides. But, in between, I get the "possible" ride offers. 
Starts around here at about 4pm till about 6pm. People coming home from work.
But, its a new thing. Just the last three or four weeks.


----------



## Bob fox (May 18, 2016)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Other problem is that every year some 3 or 4 million people turn 18 or 21, adding new people to the pool of drivers.


Also every year millions of people die from heart attacks from the stress of traffic at 9:07 a.m. on a Monday... with ride-sharing we just extended that time frame to 24/7

I think it would be cool if for every 2,000 rides someone completes they get 1% more Commission of the ride fare. Experienced drivers on the road if you drive a thousand miles a week are an asset to the whole system functioning smoothly. And arguably they have a lot more invested in their business and will treat the passengers better than somebody who's got little to lose if they lose their job by treating someone very poorly. This is a very overlooked aspect by both Lyft and Uber. I think both companies should strongly look at how much money they're spending on recruiting and dealing with issues from drivers day in and day out who are only doing 20 rides a week or something.

Everybody has to be a new driver at some point and I'm not against new folks being out there. But in the process of learning the roads and local customs and being the new guy in town a lot of other people are affected and have to carry the weight of the incompetence and ignorance. And even the best drivers literally the best drivers there are on the road right now, that 0.1%, had to start somewhere. I feel that our pay should be in proportion to how much benefit we are not so much just to the company itself but to the efficiency of the whole thing operating.

.... just imagine that if everybody here in San Francisco in between rides instead of driving around circles taking up space on the road had pulled over to the side of the road even in someone's driveway for 1 minute 2 minutes at a time while fully attending their vehicle so as to not bother the owners of the house. You're talking like 10000 cars being off the road or something. I think it was around 6,000 in some article I read recently of the number of drivers on the road doing ride-sharing at any given moment in San Francisco. Whatever the numbers the increase in fluidity of the roads would be very noticeable. That means that even though we're getting like a dollar Twenty Mile those miles would be able to happen faster than 6 miles per hour for instance. If we are doing those miles on average of 15 miles per hour throughout the city our pay will be much much higher. Passengers would get to where they're going. Sooner. A 5-mile trip might cost 7 instead of 8 (because it takes less time ay 22 c/min) And at the same time our rate of pay per hour would increase simply because the whole thing operates more smoothly...


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Is that 9:07 am local time? I just want to make sure that one of these heart attack victims doesn’t run into me so I’ll be offline.


----------



## Bob fox (May 18, 2016)

1.5xorbust said:


> Is that 9:07 am local time? I just want to make sure that one of these heart attack victims doesn't run into me so I'll be offline.


It's usually when people are the most stressed out about going to a job they hate and anticipate it to be a heartless affair.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

UberBastid said:


> I am in the Sacramento, CA market. I drive a 2003 Toyota Avalon. I've been told that as of next February, that car will be dropped. At the age of 15.


15, eh? That means Uber is hard up for drivers. We're in taxi territory now. I think I'll just buy 14 year old cars for $500 and run them into the ground, and quit putting so much miles on my personal car.


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

luckytown said:


> I keep seeing the stat that 96% of drivers quit after the first 2-3 months of rideshare because they cant make any money......If this is true...how long will it take before drivers become scarce....and there is demand for them.....and will this make the pay finally go up?????


I think the numbers are more like 96% quit within the first year but no matter, there will always be replacement drivers. In Houston the number of drivers grow each year despite all of the drivers falling off the platform.


----------



## RaleighUber440 (Jul 17, 2016)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Other problem is that every year some 3 or 4 million people turn 18 or 21, adding new people to the pool of drivers.


Do you think that's a bubble that will eventually burst? When Uber first came out, everyone of all ages joined. Now if we are just down to people who turn the legal age to drive, do you think the % of people joining is a lot smaller or is this all it takes?


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

RaleighUber440 said:


> Do you think that's a bubble that will eventually burst? When Uber first came out, everyone of all ages joined. Now if we are just down to people who turn the legal age to drive, do you think the % of people joining is a lot smaller or is this all it takes?


I don't see anything changing. There are still too many folks unemployed or under-employed who are desperate enough to do this gig. For me, I only work 9-10 months per year and want to fill the void with some extra cash. It's not necessary but it does give me some spending money up front at the expense of the value of my car. Most folks who join think they are actually making money but then the cars get damaged, folks puke, the real expenses start showing up and the odometer looks like you are in the Indy 500 every day! It takes awhile to figure it out but there is always a new sucker on the horizon as the TV ads make it look so enticing.


----------



## Always laughing (Jan 9, 2017)

I was part of the 96 percent that turned off the app. In Vegas it's ridiculous you have every moron and their siblings driving, our rides are short so it's the minimum at best 3.50 you can not work the strip and get more than 2 pings in and hour traffic just does not permit it. If you work the airport the que is always about 100 cars, and once again the strip is 2 miles away making and airport pick up a 5.00 at best profit. The one thing uber did for me was prior I drove taxi. It inspired me to go get and hourly job with benefits and p.t.o. been there a little over a year now. I still deliver food parttime on several platforms. When I see a shiny new uber car in Vegas I feel bad for the driver. 90 percent of pax here are rude, drunk, and disrespectful. I don't know how it is in other cities maybe more pleasant


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

No, it's about the same everywhere!


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

I don't think most people are stupid, even most Uber drivers. If only about 4% of drivers last a year, 96% are smart. 

Drivers tend to choose cars that they can afford. Uber knows what types of cars drivers have. Uber may be seeing an influx of older cars (and hopefully, an exodus of newer cars). Uber may realize that drivers are wising up. Or, by lowering the standards, Uber may be preparing for another rate cut. Either way, Uber is trying to attract the type of driver they can afford. The industry is maturing.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

UsedToBeAPartner said:


> I don't see anything changing. There are still too many folks unemployed or under-employed who are desperate enough to do this gig. For me, I only work 9-10 months per year and want to fill the void with some extra cash. It's not necessary but it does give me some spending money up front at the expense of the value of my car. Most folks who join think they are actually making money but then the cars get damaged, folks puke, the real expenses start showing up and the odometer looks like you are in the Indy 500 every day! It takes awhile to figure it out but there is always a new sucker on the horizon as the TV ads make it look so enticing.


Couldn't agree more! Between new drivers that can't find a job and people who have some hard luck due to changed in circumstances I think the pool of potential drivers will be there for at least the next few years, we haven't hit a recession yet, just wait and see what that looks like!

Funny thing, I bought a new Avalon 4 1/2 years ago, started driving 6 months after that when the past was pretty decent and have put 125k on it, Probably 100k of that is uber. I used to be someone who bought a new car and held it for 10 years (after about 8, i would start to get the itch) I hate the car now, it is worn down, is not in perfect shape like my cars have been in the past, just fixed transmission and bought new battery, need brakes soon, one door doesn't quite work right ( guess which one? ) so I've dropped 20k in equity on the car and i feel like i need to beat it into the ground for another 2 years to get the rest of my equity out of it and then just leave it at the side of the road. Fortunately i made good money when i started so I paid off the car easily but starting today even driving select, no way i would do it. newbies don't understands the economics they just know they need the cash. When the going gets tough there will be plenty of drivers.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

UsedToBeAPartner said:


> No, it's about the same everywhere!


I think about this a lot.

I drive in a small market. People are generally friendly and polite (OK, I only drive daytime). I bought a dash cam but changed my mind about using it... can't see a need. When I started driving it was with a 2003 model that I sold a month ago and moved up to something newer, but I still think driving is worthwhile. It makes my car payment and then some... and I have the time as I am semi-retired.

Now, big city, driving nights, bad roads, lots of traffic, college town drunks... no, I would not be very interested.

Today I flew a charter flight and made a bit more than $400 as a pilot. On my way home, two Uber riders, another $45.00. The flight took up seven hours of my time, the driving about 45 minutes. I am OK with that. (Of course, I don't have to pay to maintain the airplane.)


----------



## transporter007 (Feb 19, 2018)

Driver Ed said:


> Great question. Having 12,348 trips under my belt, I would say 'No, it will not impact the number of drivers nor the earnings. Here's why.
> 
> The stats directly from an UBER interview with the new CEO are that most drivers quit after 180 days (6 mos) . Yes, it's because the *NET INCOME *(after expenses) is *$7.48* / Hr., driving *UBERx / Pool.* Just a sad fact.
> 
> UBER quickly replaces drivers with new recruits who buy into the promise of "... earning great pay", as promoted on the UBER website. There will always be new recruits available with tens of thousands turning 18 y/o each year. The low fares will continue (and get lower) as long as UBER is at their price war with Lyft.


Past 3 years driving uber & Lyft, u want 2 Know what I find fascinating? This figure *$7.48 *is accurate (after expenses)
Here's the interesting part, uber executives in SF know they can Lower Fares to were drivers will earn *half* the aforementioned.
And the drivers will continue join up, login and chauffeur Uber's clients. Fascinating !

One day instead of money uber will pay us in food stamps AND STILL drivers will drive. Amazing

People that fear success or are just unemployable in any industry other than food service and ground transportation

The working Poor


----------



## luckytown (Feb 11, 2016)

Driver Ed said:


> Great question. Having 12,348 trips under my belt, I would say 'No, it will not impact the number of drivers nor the earnings. Here's why.
> 
> The stats directly from an UBER interview with the new CEO are that most drivers quit after 180 days (6 mos) . Yes, it's because the *NET INCOME *(after expenses) is *$7.48* / Hr., driving *UBERx / Pool.* Just a sad fact.
> 
> UBER quickly replaces drivers with new recruits who buy into the promise of "... earning great pay", as promoted on the UBER website. There will always be new recruits available with tens of thousands turning 18 y/o each year. The low fares will continue (and get lower) as long as UBER is at their price war with Lyft.


I noticed that the 18 year old will not drive Saturday and sundays.....when the pay is the best.....they still want to have thier fun....do you notice this as well......


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

luckytown said:


> I noticed that the 18 year old will not drive Saturday and sundays.....when the pay is the best.....they still want to have thier fun....do you notice this as well......


Well, it helps that you have to be 21 to drive for a TNC...


----------



## luckytown (Feb 11, 2016)

SuzeCB said:


> Well, it helps that you have to be 21 to drive for a TNC...


Ok good point.....how about 21 year old.....just responding to someone elses comment....


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> Ya know. I never thought of that angle. It makes sense too.
> I think the age was stretched about the time I came on.
> I been on for 18 months, got a huge sign on bonus and I get this notice that my car didn't qualify any more. I was out.
> I went to the Green Light in Sac and the guy there rolled his eyes and said; "They changed the age limits about six months ago. Some meathead in Bangladesh hasn't read his emails in months." He tapped a few keys and it was solved.
> ...


If we follow the current patterns..

By next year the age limit will be 1999...


----------



## Pook (Sep 10, 2017)

Interesting comments however I have found from speaking to other uber drivers either taking me to the airport or from hanging out at the airport waiting for that big drive, that many of us are small business owners working between clients. Some weeks I am so busy I don't Uber at all..maybe 2-3 weeks sometimes, but on slow periods....I uber.


----------



## Jsaxophone (Nov 9, 2017)

Driver Ed said:


> Great question. Having 12,348 trips under my belt, I would say 'No, it will not impact the number of drivers nor the earnings. Here's why.
> 
> The stats directly from an UBER interview with the new CEO are that most drivers quit after 180 days (6 mos) . Yes, it's because the *NET INCOME *(after expenses) is *$7.48* / Hr., driving *UBERx / Pool.* Just a sad fact.
> 
> UBER quickly replaces drivers with new recruits who buy into the promise of "... earning great pay", as promoted on the UBER website. There will always be new recruits available with tens of thousands turning 18 y/o each year. The low fares will continue (and get lower) as long as UBER is at their price war with Lyft.


This is exactly their endgame. They don't need to pay more, they have new monkeys entering the arena every second, with stars in their eyes and willing to take every ride request, every $10 power bonus, every 9c/min wait, etc. These new people are perfectly happy to earn low rates, because they haven't yet done the math. Experienced drivers will never make high rates because inexperienced drivers are happy as a clam.

The $7.48 average is just that, an average. The few experienced drivers, like us, are probably pulling in about $15-17/hr after expenses. The hoards of newbies are pulling in about $3-4/hour, chasing their tails for power bonuses.



Bob fox said:


> I think it would be cool if for every 2,000 rides someone completes they get 1% more Commission of the ride fare. Experienced drivers on the road if you drive a thousand miles a week are an asset to the whole system functioning smoothly. And arguably they have a lot more invested in their business and will treat the passengers better than somebody who's got little to lose if they lose their job by treating someone very poorly. This is a very overlooked aspect by both Lyft and Uber. I think both companies should strongly look at how much money they're spending on recruiting and dealing with issues from drivers day in and day out who are only doing 20 rides a week or something.


I doubt this will ever happen. If anything, Uber/Lyft HATES experienced drivers.

Think about it, I probably fall in the category of 2000+ rides, what's the difference between me and a novice driver?

Me: I don't chase surges, I let the surges grow.
Novice: Dive-bomb the surges.
Me: I don't drive more than 8min to pick up a pax. If it's 20min away, I will accept them and wait for the pax to cancel or get frustrated.
Novice: Drive to the ends of the earth to pick up a pax, even if they're not paid to do so.
Me: No grocery store pickups.
Novice: Grocery store? What could go wrong?
Me: If the pax doesn't show, I'm already moving out @4m30s with my finger on the button.
Novice: Surely they're coming, I'll just wait an extra 10min, just to be sure.
Me: AVOID AIRPORT QUEUES AT ALL COSTS!
Novice: I'll just wait in this parking lot for a 2 hours for a $15 ride.

Experienced drivers don't put up with the bullshit that Uber and pax put us through. We know what to avoid and what's not worth our time.
Novice drivers don't know any better and will eat the expenses, damage, and bullshit that comes from picking up EVERY ping. They are the perfect model employee pincushion.


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

As much as I hate to admit it, Uber turns me over all the time ! :-O


----------



## Driver Ed (Dec 24, 2017)

*The new Driver recruits are an endless population of people turning 18 y/o. There will always be a long line of replacement Drivers to fill the ranks. UBER corp wins.*


----------



## luckytown (Feb 11, 2016)

Jsaxophone said:


> This is exactly their endgame. They don't need to pay more, they have new monkeys entering the arena every second, with stars in their eyes and willing to take every ride request, every $10 power bonus, every 9c/min wait, etc. These new people are perfectly happy to earn low rates, because they haven't yet done the math. Experienced drivers will never make high rates because inexperienced drivers are happy as a clam.
> 
> The $7.48 average is just that, an average. The few experienced drivers, like us, are probably pulling in about $15-17/hr after expenses. The hoards of newbies are pulling in about $3-4/hour, chasing their tails for power bonuses.
> 
> ...


I agree completely with this argument.....but in the long term the product will suffer and the consumer will move to a better version of rideshare....they might pay a little more for better service....I believe it will be lyft who can capitalize on recruitng frustrated uber drivers by offering more compensation.....I belive the pool for good drivers....GOOD Drivers....is not infinite.....the pool for all other type of drivers is infinite....


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

Driver Ed said:


> *The new Driver recruits are an endless population of people turning 18 y/o. There will always be a long line of replacement Drivers to fill the ranks. UBER corp wins.*


I here this all the time, but I don't completely agree. I mean, this is a "huge ship" and as such, it takes it quite a bit of time to turn around. However, slowly, but surely, the general public is learning the truth about Uber / Lyft. Over time, everybody will know someone very well, as in a sibling, a partner, a best friend, etc, from who they will see the real inside scoop.

As this happens, new recruits will become fewer, and harder to come by. I think this will happen first (is already happening) in the worst / toughest markets like mine in Sacramento. Even in just the two years I've been doing this, I'm hearing more and more pax, asking in a skeptical tone, "Is this really worth it for the driver" ? .....vs the excited tones of, "Wow ! This is great ! I've heard you can do really well".... kind of sentiments....

And of course I always just tell them the truth, which is, "It can be a fun job... its a super easy job.... but even being as picky about when and where to drive as possible, its a very close to minimum wage job". I also tell them that while I don't need a 4 or 5 X's surge on the upper end, I do need more than the flat rate also. And that I wished they would raise the base rate just high enough that I could take any ride, without having to cherry pick, and it would still be worth it. Somebody will likely see me saying this, and tell me this kind of talk with pax will be bad for my ratings, but after 2900 rides with Uber and Lyft, my ratings are at 4.95, and slowly climbing.


----------



## rideshareMN (Jan 25, 2017)

Driver Ed said:


> *The new Driver recruits are an endless population of people turning 18 y/o. There will always be a long line of replacement Drivers to fill the ranks. UBER corp wins.*


in our market, the new pool of driver recruits are a seemingly endless run of Somali immigrants...and they are not part-time, they drive 12+ hours a day, every day


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Driver Ed said:


> *The new Driver recruits are an endless population of people turning 18 y/o. There will always be a long line of replacement Drivers to fill the ranks. UBER corp wins.*


21, but I get your point.


----------



## SuiteDrivesNY (Apr 5, 2018)

Jsaxophone said:


> That's exactly what I did, in fact, driving gave me the power to quit a job I hated while being able to wait for a new job to come along. The only difference is, I didn't quit driving. I drive every day on commute to/from work, destination mode 100%.
> 
> 96% sounds really high, but I think they are putting a lot of people in one category, such as people who signed up but never drove and people who signed up and did it once. I got into Lyft (and eventually Uber) because my brother in law recommended it, but funny thing is, he only drove one person, ever, and just didn't care to continue.
> 
> I'd imagine around 75% quit in the first 2-3 months, mostly the reasons above, and then plenty who just didn't feel it was worth their time or didn't want to spend 40-60hours a week in their car.


I am one of the new drivers who come with a purpose. I see the light in the eyes of my peers but I plan to treat it like the business it is, not gripe about the mindet of people who are used to having a job. That is why they fail and I will succeed.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

SuiteDrivesNY said:


> I am one of the new drivers who come with a purpose. I see the light in the eyes of my peers but I plan to treat it like the business it is, not gripe about the mindet of people who are used to having a job. That is why they fail and I will succeed.


adorable


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

SuiteDrivesNY said:


> I am one of the new drivers who come with a purpose. I see the light in the eyes of my peers but I plan to treat it like the business it is, not gripe about the mindet of people who are used to having a job. That is why they fail and I will succeed.


Good Luck, i love your moxie,& enthusiasm,your cockiness, man i remember those days, i was on cloud 9, on my way to cloud 13,then a bird named Uber pooped on me, any way , seriously,GL,go get em,jmo


----------



## Safe_Driver_4_U (Apr 2, 2017)

Timmy D. said:


> Are you guys really only making $3 an hour? I drive in in Atlanta, have a full time job, but go out a usually from 4 -7 in the evenings after work to wind down. Just passed my year mark. This is my hobby so to speak. But I am averaging about $17 an hour (before expenses)


after expenses $8 per hr, is it worth the liability and destroying your car?


----------



## SuiteDrivesNY (Apr 5, 2018)

1974toyota said:


> Good Luck, i love your moxie,& enthusiasm,your cockiness, man i remember those days, i was on cloud 9, on my way to cloud 13,then a bird named Uber pooped on me, any way , seriously,GL,go get em,jmo


Thanks. I think. I actually realized some of the talk distracts other drivers. Lets face it: other drivers in our town means more competition. Get the comp out of the way by saying "you won't make it noob!! And they believe the hype and walk away. Uber supposedly has over 30000 applicants a week so it's up to the partners to manage population control I get it


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

dctcmn said:


> adorable


ROFLMAO


Safe_Driver_4_U said:


> after expenses $8 per hr, is it worth the liability and destroying your car?


Yesssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Jsaxophone said:


> Explain, why I'm being taken to school?
> 
> It's pretty well known, around here. The retirees are usually out from 6am to lunch, just to keep them busy, and they're really the big part of that 4% that stick it out for the long run, they're really only looking for something to keep them occupied. Good for them (although, they are SCARY drivers).
> 
> ...


You are making a mistake if you think we retirees are doing this just to keep busy. I for one, found myself at retirement age and didn't have enough money or retirement income to retire.

Most of us need the money to maintain the lifestyle we had become accustomed to

There will always be a supply of new drivers because every year there are more folks that need a side hustle whether they speak English or not and whatever their age. What we need are more riders

If the problems are as you describe them, the solution is more drivers (and more riders) not less. Your competition is not me, it's the car dealers. If more folks depended on Uber and Lyft instead of their own car to get around there would be plenty of business for all of us


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

dctcmn said:


> adorable


Presh


----------



## luckytown (Feb 11, 2016)

oldfart said:


> You are making a mistake if you think we retirees are doing this just to keep busy. I for one, found myself at retirement age and didn't have enough money or retirement income to retire.
> 
> Most of us need the money to maintain the lifestyle we had become accustomed to
> 
> ...


I agree....people do this gig because they have to......weather they make $8/hour or $20/hour.....the people on the lower scale can make the same money at a burger joint,but wearing a uniform, cleaning restrooms and having a schedule is a gamr changer for Uber/lyft and they know it.....


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

SuiteDrivesNY said:


> Thanks. I think. I actually realized some of the talk distracts other drivers. Lets face it: other drivers in our town means more competition. Get the comp out of the way by saying "you won't make it noob!! And they believe the hype and walk away. Uber supposedly has over 30000 applicants a week so it's up to the partners to manage population control I get it


Except for the fact that I don't live or drive anywhere near your market. So your logic might hold for your local sub-forum, but not in the main forums, because I don't really care if your local market is over saturated or not.

Also, IME new drivers don't tend to listen to more experienced drivers telling them to walk away because they're bedazzled by Uber/Lyft's promises and they think they're special and we're stupid. They have to find out for themselves and that's what you will end up doing, I'm sure.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

oldfart said:


> You are making a mistake if you think we retirees are doing this just to keep busy. I for one, found myself at retirement age and didn't have enough money or retirement income to retire.
> 
> Most of us need the money to maintain the lifestyle we had become accustomed to
> 
> ...


Yessssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss,does Ft Myers still have that 1 lane bridge each way,to get off the beach? THX, haven't ben down there in a while,jmo


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

I figured my take home in an XL was around $12-14/hour give or take (after all costs and depreciation on vehicle, etc.), but that included a lot of late night driving. With my regular wage, staying up late on a Friday night, to drive drunks around for $14/hour, was not at all worth my time or risk, so I've not done a rideshare ride this year and do not anticipate doing another.


----------



## JoshInReno (Jan 29, 2018)

IERide said:


> If you seriously think the robo-cars will be profitable for Uber, check this thread, then post why:
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/here...placed-by-self-driving-cars-read-this.249039/


I think that for Uber to save itself it needs to forget about robo-cars. Money pit.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

ShinyAndChrome said:


> I figured my take home in an XL was around $12-14/hour give or take (after all costs and depreciation on vehicle, etc.), but that included a lot of late night driving. With my regular wage, staying up late on a Friday night, to drive drunks around for $14/hour, was not at all worth my time or risk, so I've not done a rideshare ride this year and do not anticipate doing another.


THX for posting, we appreciate your input, jmo


----------



## JoshInReno (Jan 29, 2018)

Oscar Levant said:


> 15, eh? That means Uber is hard up for drivers. We're in taxi territory now. I think I'll just buy 14 year old cars for $500 and run them into the ground, and quit putting so much miles on my personal car.


You would think they are hard up (and I'm not in Sacramento), but you know what my sign on bonus was? $50. And we accept 15 year old cars here as well.

They aren't that desperate.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

JoshInReno said:


> I think that for Uber to save itself it needs to forget about robo-cars. Money pit.


For Uber to save itself, it has to IPO in 2109? JMO


----------



## 1913Cutie (Apr 6, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> Our economy is improving. There are more jobs, and wages are going up.
> With that kind of equation, the economic major in me senses that there will be a day when Uber has trouble getting drivers; unless something changes.
> 
> EVERY time a pax tells me that "I am thinking of doing Uber", I tell them to come to this site to find out what drivers think of the 'gig'.
> Had a guy just today who said that his girlfriend was thinking of doing it. I asked him if she was hot. He nodded. I said, "there is NO way in Hell I'd let my wife or daughter do it. Never. Answer is no." I'd tell her to get her bubbly butt back in the kitchen and get dinner ready, and bring me a beer first.


Really? That is good information as I was "thinking about driving"---is it unsafe for attractive women?


----------



## JoshInReno (Jan 29, 2018)

1913Cutie said:


> Really? That is good information as I was "thinking about driving"---is it unsafe for attractive women?


I'm not who you asked, but no way in hell would I let my wife or daughter drive. And attractiveness has nothing to do with it.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

1913Cutie said:


> Really? That is good information as I was "thinking about driving"---is it unsafe for attractive women?


Yes. I'd say it's not great for women in general, though. They are more vulnerable due to size and stature, and though most drivers will never be attacked, I've read enough posts written by some female drivers on these forums about creeps going way, way over the line that I would never ever want a female family member doing it.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> I believe that an economy that is adding 300,000 new jobs every six months will soon be facing a shortage. Google this term: Supply v demand Especially if we secure our borders and prevent criminals from taking our jobs.


But the economy that is adding 300k new jobs every 6 months has 1.85 million newly qualified job seekers every 6 months. Parents use to tell their kids to join the military or get out of the house. Now it's become an Uber driver or get out of the house.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mars Troll Number 4 said:


> Some markets will have a much higher turnover than others.
> 
> Orlando for instance...
> 
> ...


My City
8 years is the max.

Good luck getting a car to last 5 years doing this !



Jsaxophone said:


> Ain't that the truth. Whenever I hear a pax say "I'm thinking of doing Uber" I'm always thinking "No you're not, you don't even have a goddamn car."
> 
> It would be nice if everyone has experienced driving, at least once. Then they might know what it means to tip. Whenever I travel, I tip generously....unless I end up with a Uber/Lyft driver who is dumb as rocks and can't navigate or keep their car in decent shape.


I have driven at least 4 people to acar lot.
To get a car.
For Uber.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Jsaxophone said:


> $20/hr gross is about what most people seem to make, but that's if you're good and use both apps.
> 
> Newbies take time to adjust, and some never adjust. They accept every ride, race across town without compensation, wait in cell phone lots, and generally chase minimum fares all over the place. They probably yield about $10/hr before expenses. THEN you factor in gas, wear and tear, repairs, etc.
> 
> ...


I find it hard to believe that with the crappy Tampa rates that the average is $20Hr GROSS. You do know the meaning of GROSS. Right? Now if you tell me that 50% of the rides are surge....maybe.


----------



## serlailai (Apr 4, 2018)

luckytown said:


> I keep seeing the stat that 96% of drivers quit after the first 2-3 months of rideshare because they cant make any money......If this is true...how long will it take before drivers become scarce....and there is demand for them.....and will this make the pay finally go up?????


Guys at Freakonomics talked with uber and some researchers. Apparently attrition is more around two-thirds over six months. Granted, these are numbers from before the 180 days of change stuff.
"_So the six-month attrition rate for the whole U.S. for men is about 63 percent, and for women it's about 76 percent. "_


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

That's also not counting people who sign up and just don't like the job and do like 2 fares and just stop trying.


----------



## Bob fox (May 18, 2016)

Driver Ed said:


> *The new Driver recruits are an endless population of people turning 18 y/o. There will always be a long line of replacement Drivers to fill the ranks. UBER corp wins.*


You can drive Uber at 18?


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

ShinyAndChrome said:


> Yes. I'd say it's not great for women in general, though. They are more vulnerable due to size and stature, and though most drivers will never be attacked, I've read enough posts written by some female drivers on these forums about creeps going way, way over the line that I would never ever want a female family member doing it.


For something that you guys don't seem to understand. We women run across creeps just about anywhere we go. Would you suggest we never leave the house?

Seriously. By the time a girl is 15, she has learned to be on her guard if a man steps into an elevator with her. When she starts driving she learned very quickly that if she's in a parking garage she has to listen very carefully for footsteps or breathing. In that parking garage or on a dark street, she carries her keys between her fingers poking out, so that if she has to punch somebody she can easily stab him at the same time. She learns almost as quickly as going for the eyes is the best and easiest, with the side of the throat being a close second.

We develop a sixth sense about potential danger quite early on. Only a complete moron does this job without having at least 1/2 a dozen or more things that can be used for self defense stashed around the car or on her person.

Most men that talk about defending themselves talk about guns. Apparently, even in the states with stand-your-ground laws, a woman using it to protect herself it's still going to find herself on the other side of the law. We make do with other things. Compare a female driver for Uber or Lyft against the male driver for Uber or Lyft who is not using a gun for his protection, and she is probably much better armed than he is.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> For something that you guys don't seem to understand. We women run across creeps just about anywhere we go. Would you suggest we never leave the house?
> 
> Seriously. By the time a girl is 15, she has learned to be on her guard if a man steps into an elevator with her. When she starts driving she learned very quickly that if she's in a parking garage she has to listen very carefully for footsteps or breathing. In that parking garage or on a dark street, she carries her keys between her fingers poking out, so that if she has to punch somebody she can easily stab him at the same time. She learns almost as quickly as going for the eyes is the best and easiest, with the side of the throat being a close second.
> 
> ...


and yet I have read many posts by female drivers who do not have the 6th sense you speak about or even the first. Many guys also lack it but probably they are also not as rich a target for a creep.

The good news is I don't expect to read one of those crazy threads by you because you don't appear clueless and naive.


----------



## SuiteDrivesNY (Apr 5, 2018)

dctcmn said:


> Except for the fact that I don't live or drive anywhere near your market. So your logic might hold for your local sub-forum, but not in the main forums, because I don't really care if your local market is over saturated or not.
> 
> Also, IME new drivers don't tend to listen to more experienced drivers telling them to walk away because they're bedazzled by Uber/Lyft's promises and they think they're special and we're stupid. They have to find out for themselves and that's what you will end up doing, I'm sure.


On the contrary. I know the experienced drivers have a lot to teach us new drivers but I am speaking to the ones who I know are uptight about all the new drivers coming in. Also if it was so bad why do all these people fill the lines at the various green light hubs in Brooklyn and Queens? Since you are in a different market I expect your view is different.

Until I have done it all I can do is learn. Thanks for responding.


----------



## That Girl Lisa (Apr 9, 2018)

I've kinda worked it out in my area and the weekends, if it's not raining, is pretty good for a few hours on the clock. I'll run it after work Friday and until around 2AM after work Saturday. Sunday is optional. If I make around $150-$200 for my time online (about 8 hours total) I call it a win and log off. It just depends on the area, but I'm close to a high end area and enjoy that on the weekends.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

1974toyota said:


> Yessssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss,does Ft Myers still have that 1 lane bridge each way,to get off the beach? THX, haven't ben down there in a while,jmo


There's a bridge on north end of the island and another on the south end. The bridges are one lane each way. Which is plenty as the road on the island is just one lane each way

During season we stay away from Ft Myers Beach as much as possible


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

Driver Ed said:


> *The new Driver recruits are an endless population of people turning 18 y/o. There will always be a long line of replacement Drivers to fill the ranks. UBER corp wins.*


*
Drivers need to be 21 years old*

With uberX, essentially anyone with a car can sign up to be a driver. And Uber makes it pretty easy to do. The first step is to head on over to this website. If you're at least*21 years old*, have a license, personal auto insurance, and a four-door car in good condition, you can sign up to be a driver.

Just found this on google, but, too new to be allowed to share the link.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

Timmy D. said:


> Are you guys really only making $3 an hour? I drive in in Atlanta, have a full time job, but go out a usually from 4 -7 in the evenings after work to wind down. Just passed my year mark. This is my hobby so to speak. But I am averaging about $17 an hour (before expenses)


I do 20-23 an hour, but I'm in Los Angeles, I have a working strategy that's been honed over nearly a year, and I drive a 7 year old hybrid.


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

Nad2018 said:


> I know quite a few that only drove until they finished the sign on bonus..lol
> Now they no longer drive for either platform


sigh.... I remember telling myself that.


----------



## JMlyftuber (Feb 24, 2018)

kdyrpr said:


> I find it hard to believe that with the crappy Tampa rates that the average is $20Hr GROSS. You do know the meaning of GROSS. Right? Now if you tell me that 50% of the rides are surge....maybe.


 sometimes i have a ride to Tampa and once there i have constant stream of pings. I can imagine it. I hate driving there though.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

1913Cutie said:


> Really? That is good information as I was "thinking about driving"---is it unsafe for attractive women?


Once the sun sets it starts getting more dangerous for women in general and especially attractive women. At about five a.m. it starts getting safer.


----------



## Nad2018 (Mar 18, 2018)

YouEvenLyftBruh said:


> sigh.... I remember telling myself that.


Same here  it was really worth with the bonus but after it ran out I had to learn how to make it more profitable for myself ...lol
I was about to stop but then I got better at it, ignoring certain pings , certain areas etc.


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

Nad2018 said:


> Same here  it was really worth with the bonus but after it ran out I had to learn how to make it more profitable for myself ...lol
> I was about to stop but then I got better at it, ignoring certain pings , certain areas etc.


When I realized I would NEVER hit any of their bonuses, because I drove part time, they sent me a weekly minimum guarantee, they are worse than a pusher.

Wow, this is a real statistic...

*CNBC: Only 4 percent of Uber drivers remain after a year says report *
https://www.cnbc.com/2017/04/20/only-4-percent-of-uber-drivers-remain-after-a-year-says-report.html

For me, I knew going in that any money, was only a short term loan, borrowed against the expense of future repairs and devaluation of my car.

I enjoyed it for the most part, but these 1-2% scum bags and scam artists, make an easy job stressful. This is however, the way it is, in most jobs. but, there is something particularly vile and inhuman about the way it happens through rideshare.

Instead of just showing 1 score, they should show all the reviews like Amazon, and they should have to use their real photos, and I should be able to leave replies, just like a business is able to reply to a negative review on many of these review sites.


----------



## StuDBmX (Sep 21, 2017)

I quit Uber because i shouldn't started in the first place. Plus i destroyed a car i never planned to drive for uber and shouldn't never added to the uber program because how new it was.

I made good money in Chicago with uber, but the crimes against ride-share drivers was rising in my uber area and i didn't see the point in endangering my life just to uber for money when i already have a good enough main job.

I will not be re joining the program. I just continue to visit this forum because its interesting =]


----------

